# Who Do You Think Should Be Defensive Player Of The Year?



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I THINK IT SHOULD BE TAMIKA CATCHINGS OR SHERYL SWOOPES!


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah, Sheryl Swoopes or Tamika Catchings. I think their games are similar to tell you the truth...


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

what about ticha she is the BEST defensive point in the wnba


----------



## ckjwnba (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Sheryl Swoopes should be the Defensive Player of the Year because she is the leader in steals per game and she can defend the top players in the league. For Example: Katie Smith, held her to 0 points in the first half and only finished with 7 and thats when the bench was playing. Swin Cash didn't play well either in the game against detroit and Swoopes was guarding her.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Swoopes.


----------

